# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  کارنامه امتحان نهایی پیش دانشگاهی خواهشا یه لحظه بیاید

## Sky_man

سلام به همگی راستش من سال 95 کنکور دادم و رتبم به هیچ وجه اون چیزی که خودم و خانوادم و مدرسه انتظار داشتن نشد الانم قصد دارم برای سال بعد بمونم ولی یه قضیه هست بدجور ذهنم رو درگیر کرده

من اوایل تیر رفتم کارنامه پیشم رو بگیرم دیدم یه کارنامه هست و یه برگه کوچیک جدا از اون کارنامه که  روش نمرات اون 4 تا درس نهایی رو نوشته بودن .بعد همون طور گذشت تا کنکور رو دادم و نتایج اومد.خب این برگه کوچیک رو من پارسال هم برای نهایی سوم دیدم و میدونم که کارنامه ابتدایی به حساب میاد ولی من  به خاطر رتبم و شرمندگیم از مسئولین مدرسه نمیتونم به مدرسه مراجعه کنم و کارنامه اصلیم رو بگیرم الان سوالم اینه که لاین کارنامه چقدر لازمه؟؟آیا نبودش میتونه برای شرکت مجددم تو کنکور مشکل ساز بشه؟برای شرکت مجدد تو کنکور لازمه کاری از طرف مدرسه انجام بشه؟؟؟در ضمن من سوابق تحصیلی پیشم رو برای 95 تایید کردم این کارنامه رو هم قصد دارم بعد کنکور سال بعد از مدرسه بگیرم

دوستان واقعا ببخشید که سوالم شاید مسخره به نظر اومد ولی خواهشا اگه میتونید کمک کنید

----------


## dorsa20

نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Sky_man

> نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد


سلام ببخشید شما میدونید که برای کنکور مجدد لازمه کاری رو مدرسه انجام بده یا همش همون ثبت نامه خود فرد تو بهمن ماهه؟؟

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام ببخشید شما میدونید که برای کنکور مجدد لازمه کاری رو مدرسه انجام بده یا همش همون ثبت نامه خود فرد تو بهمن ماهه؟؟



نه من که با مدرسه ازونجایی که مثل شما فراری بودم اصلا کاری نداشتم..نگران نباشید ..کد سوابقتونم که تایید کردید..مشکلی دیگه نیست :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali__S

> سلام به همگی راستش من سال 95 کنکور دادم و رتبم به هیچ وجه اون چیزی که خودم و خانوادم و مدرسه انتظار داشتن نشد الانم قصد دارم برای سال بعد بمونم ولی یه قضیه هست بدجور ذهنم رو درگیر کرده
> 
> من اوایل تیر رفتم کارنامه پیشم رو بگیرم دیدم یه کارنامه هست و یه برگه کوچیک جدا از اون کارنامه که  روش نمرات اون 4 تا درس نهایی رو نوشته بودن .بعد همون طور گذشت تا کنکور رو دادم و نتایج اومد.خب این برگه کوچیک رو من پارسال هم برای نهایی سوم دیدم و میدونم که کارنامه ابتدایی به حساب میاد ولی من  به خاطر رتبم و شرمندگیم از مسئولین مدرسه نمیتونم به مدرسه مراجعه کنم و کارنامه اصلیم رو بگیرم الان سوالم اینه که لاین کارنامه چقدر لازمه؟؟آیا نبودش میتونه برای شرکت مجددم تو کنکور مشکل ساز بشه؟برای شرکت مجدد تو کنکور لازمه کاری از طرف مدرسه انجام بشه؟؟؟در ضمن من سوابق تحصیلی پیشم رو برای 95 تایید کردم این کارنامه رو هم قصد دارم بعد کنکور سال بعد از مدرسه بگیرم
> 
> دوستان واقعا ببخشید که سوالم شاید مسخره به نظر اومد ولی خواهشا اگه میتونید کمک کنید


 سلام داداش منم مثل توام از وقتی که نتایج اومد اونقدر بد و دور از انتظار بود که دیگه اصلا روم نمیشه واسه مدارکم برم مدرسه و الان هیچ مدرکی ندارم موندم چیکار کنم...تو هم به جز این نمرات موقت هیچ مدرک دیگه ای ازشون نگرفتی؟

----------

